# Newbie in humboldt County Ca.



## dlj (Jan 30, 2011)

Greetings all, I'm looking for information about growing the max amount of bud in the 100 square feet alowed by my 215 recomdation including some clones for reproduction and selling to despenceries. I"m thinking hydroponics and using LED grow lights (they are 1 square foot containing 225 led's. Anyone doing this? Thank you in advance, dlj


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, welcome to RIU 

LED's are getting pretty good now and the price is just starting to become cost effective vs. HPS lighting.

I still like HPS for their penetration of the foliage, increasing yield. If you want max yield, you need HPS lighting. With 100 sqft, you can run a real nice verticle HPS setup. There are many threads of this nature in the "Indoor Growing" Section.


----------



## thedoc08 (Jan 30, 2011)

Did not know about the 100sq ft limit, are there other stipulations to 99 plants as well?


----------

